# DAWG QB's



## nickel back (Jun 1, 2015)

So does anyone know the deal on maybe  ONE are more of our QB's wanting to transfer.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 1, 2015)

never mind,I just had to dig a little deeper to find the answer....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

What was the answer?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Odds are pretty good that one could, leaving us with two scholarship QB's, which is why UGA is interested in one transferring in.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 1, 2015)

So who is going to be the starter, Ramsey or Bauta? I'm thinking Ramsey.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2015)

Ramsey


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm leaning towards ramsey


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 1, 2015)

Hope Park doesnt leave.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2015)

Someone will leave with Eason coming in. The writing is on the wall as to which one will depend on who wins the job this year. Whoever leaves will end up at Colorado St


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2015)

Reggie Ball . . wait a minute, he already played for ya'll.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reggie Ball . . wait a minute, he already played for ya'll.



Reggie Ball is DGD!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What was the answer?



this a copy and past

Dana Bradley writes: Bill, I was shocked to hear that Georgia is going after the quarterback from Virginia who’s looking to transfer. What’s up with that? Mark Richt and Brian Schottenheimer already have three scholarship QBs on the roster with the nation’s top prospect coming in for 2016. Why do they want another quarterback?


Insurance, Dana. According to various published reports, word out of Butts-Mehre is that the UGA coaching staff is concerned that one or more of the three QBs it currently has might choose to transfer and so has requested and been granted permission to talk with Virginia QB Greyson Lambert. While Richt has portrayed the battle between Brice Ramsey and Faton Bauta as neck-and-neck and likely to continue deep into August, some sources are saying it’s pretty much a done deal that Ramsey is going to be the starter. Bauta, who has already graduated, could himself choose to transfer elsewhere and play immediately if he figures the die is cast. And Jacob Park is a redshirt freshman and inexperienced, so Richt and company appear ready to jump at the chance to bring an experienced QB on board, even if it’s just to be Ramsey’s backup until Jacob Eason, the top QB prospect in the nation, is enrolled and ready to compete for the starter’s job.

That’s where Lambert, who started nine games for the Cavaliers last year but currently is running No. 2 on the depth chart at Virginia, comes in. Although his numbers at UVA are not that impressive, he will graduate this summer and, under NCAA rules, is free to transfer to another school and be able to play right away, which he reportedly is looking at doing. Plus, he comes with the added bonus of still having two years of eligibility, which might help insure that if, say, Ramsey gets hurt, Georgia still has an experienced QB to bridge the gap until Park or Eason is ready.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 2, 2015)

some more info if you have not seen it.

http://www.fieldstforum.com/2015/05/30/why-uga-is-looking-for-a-qb-transfer/


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Someone will leave with Eason coming in. The writing is on the wall as to which one will depend on who wins the job this year. Whoever leaves will end up at Colorado St



This... except might be somewhere other than Colorado St.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2015)

Mark Richt confirms he is recruiting Greyson Lambert.. 

http://www.sicemdawgs.com/2015/06/mark-richt-confirms-uga-recruiting-qb-greyson-lambert/


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2015)

Bobo is desperate for a pro style qb. he may get Lambert. The way i see it we need our qb to run our offense and not make stupid passes when asked to throw it, which should be less than 20% of our plays. Ramsey looks wild and ready to force the ball in there. Either way its a one year job till Eason arrives. No sense overworking our thoroughbred rb cause the qb is unproven, either.


----------



## erniesp (Jun 3, 2015)

Greyson Lambert is transferring to UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2015)

erniesp said:


> Greyson Lambert is transferring to UGA.



http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/done-deal-qb-greyson-lambert-to-transfer-to-georgi/nmTgn/



> Lambert passed for 1,972 yards, 10 touchdowns and *11 interceptions* as a sophomore. He slipped to No. 2 on the depth chart during Virginia’s spring practice, helping his decision to transfer.



Hmmmm.......


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 3, 2015)

10 touchdowns and 11 interceptions but he was on a lousy team.


----------



## riprap (Jun 3, 2015)

So...this year is a wait till next year like this past year was?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> So...this year is a wait till next year like this past year was?



No..... you don't have to have a superstar Qb to win. What you do gotta have is a good defense and a Qb that doesn't put you in bad situations to lose.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> 10 touchdowns and 11 interceptions but he was on a lousy team.



11 INT's is almost 1 per game. The problem is those usually come at the worst possible time because the D is expecting to get one. I think I'd rather take my chances with Ramsey or Bauta. Bauta doesn't "sparkle" like Ramsey but he puts up solid numbers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> 10 touchdowns and 11 interceptions but he was on a lousy team.




So was Reggie Ball . .


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 3, 2015)

Virginia didn't exactly have an awesome line last year which could account for 3+or- interceptions , their also not known for their wide receivers, I don't even know who their qb coach is but I'd say lambert is in an extremely better place than he was, and he brings starting depth to the position. Whether he starts or not idk he's extremely smart to graduate with 2 years left he may just be on the sideline with the head set on. Go dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jun 3, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> No..... you don't have to have a superstar Qb to win. What you do gotta have is a good defense and a Qb that doesn't put you in bad situations to lose.



I just hope one of these guys emerge as a solid starter so we don't have a first year starter three years in a row.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> I just hope one of these guys emerge as a solid starter so we don't have a first year starter three years in a row.



Me too........


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> I just hope one of these guys emerge as a solid starter so we don't have a first year starter three years in a row.





Unicoidawg said:


> Me too........



Amen. What good is a stud team if the QB is wet behind the ears?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2015)

As long as they know how to properly hand it off to Chubb, it's all good in the hood! 

I'm just hoping Richt bringing this new guy in doesn't make our other QBs feel less special. Let's hope they all get along and continue to work their tails off.

I actually like the toughness of Faton Bauta. Remember he was the one wanting to be hit in practice. Ramsey has the arm and if he becomes the starter, I still hope we get to see Bauta on the field a good bit. I just like the guy.

Our future QB will arrive next year (Jacob Eason) and will most likely sit a year before playing. This dude is going to be special, boys. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> As long as they know how to properly hand it off to Chubb, it's all good in the hood!
> 
> I'm just hoping Richt bringing this new guy in doesn't make our other QBs feel less special. Let's hope they all get along and continue to work their tails off.
> 
> ...



Handing it off to Chubb = 1 dimensional offense = easy to defend. Just tackle Chubb every play. We need a passing attack with a credible deep throw threat. We have the receivers. We need a QB who doesn't rattle and can put the ball on the money at 10 yds. or 60 yds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Handing it off to Chubb = 1 dimensional offense = easy to defend. Just tackle Chubb every play. We need a passing attack with a credible deep throw threat. We have the receivers. We need a QB who doesn't rattle and can put the ball on the money at 10 yds. or 60 yds.





Winner winner, cheekun dinna !!!


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> I just hope one of these guys emerge as a solid starter so we don't have a first year starter three years in a row.



If you think they are red-shirting Eason next year you are sadly mistaken! He may not start game 1 in 2016 but he is not coming to Athens to sit on the bench.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> 11 INT's is almost 1 per game. The problem is those usually come at the worst possible time because the D is expecting to get one. I think I'd rather take my chances with Ramsey or Bauta. Bauta doesn't "sparkle" like Ramsey but he puts up solid numbers.



Lambert will have to earn it. If he looks better in the eyes of the coaches than Ramsey or Bauta then I'm all for him being the starter! It can't hurt having him here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Handing it off to Chubb = 1 dimensional offense = easy to defend. Just tackle Chubb every play. We need a passing attack with a credible deep throw threat. We have the receivers. We need a QB who doesn't rattle and can put the ball on the money at 10 yds. or 60 yds.


This^^^^^. Teams with a good front seven will beat the dogs this year.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 3, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> If you think they are red-shirting Eason next year you are sadly mistaken! He may not start game 1 in 2016 but he is not coming to Athens to sit on the bench.



First place winner.  Honorable mention to Elfiii (probably his most intelligent Dawg post)


----------



## riprap (Jun 3, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> If you think they are red-shirting Eason next year you are sadly mistaken! He may not start game 1 in 2016 but he is not coming to Athens to sit on the bench.



So you are saying even if one of our guys comes in and does really well he is going to get canned for a freshman? If that's the case start the fire CMR thread now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2015)

dwagz will once again be a dissapointment, even with all the talent.


Sad, but true, and all the REAL dog fanz know it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dwagz will once again be a dissapointment, even with all the talent.
> 
> 
> Sad, but true, and all the REAL dog fanz know it.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dwagz will once again be a dissapointment, even with all the talent.
> 
> 
> Sad, but true, and all the REAL dog fanz know it.



Quack's Twista board must be torn


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> So you are saying even if one of our guys comes in and does really well he is going to get canned for a freshman? If that's the case start the fire CMR thread now!



That's what I'm saying! Look at the facts. None of the 3 impressed the coaches enough so far to be named even a front runner. There is no Aaron Murray or David Greene in this bunch. Lambert lost his job as starter at Virginia so he is coming to Georgia to at least add depth but he could possibly win the starting job.
Eason from all reports has the skills of Matt Stafford with the heart and personality of Aaron Murray. One of the top 2 or 3 QB's in next year's class and considered by many as the top QB talent. He has been told by the coaches he will have a shot to start as a freshman or he wouldn't be considering Georgia. Besides he may only be here 3 years like Stafford!
I'm sure if one of UGA's 4 QB's turns out to be a big surprise and does really well he will have a shot at being the man again in 2016. But I don't see that happening!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't need a quarterback controversy to get the Fire MR crowd up and going.  Not that I am one of that group. He does infuriate the pee out of me at times however.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> That's what I'm saying! Look at the facts. None of the 3 impressed the coaches enough so far to be named even a front runner. There is no Aaron Murray or David Greene in this bunch. Lambert lost his job as starter at Virginia so he is coming to Georgia to at least add depth but he could possibly win the starting job.
> Eason from all reports has the skills of Matt Stafford with the heart and personality of Aaron Murray. One of the top 2 or 3 QB's in next year's class and considered by many as the top QB talent. He has been told by the coaches he will have a shot to start as a freshman or he wouldn't be considering Georgia. Besides he may only be here 3 years like Stafford!
> I'm sure if one of UGA's 4 QB's turns out to be a big surprise and does really well he will have a shot at being the man again in 2016. But I don't see that happening!



Well said!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Handing it off to Chubb = 1 dimensional offense = easy to defend. Just tackle Chubb every play. We need a passing attack with a credible deep throw threat. We have the receivers. We need a QB who doesn't rattle and can put the ball on the money at 10 yds. or 60 yds.



This^. Unfortunately we almost never have a quarterback, tuned up, ready to assume the position.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2015)

We have been blessed by QB's for 12 years of the Richt Era. Not to bad... Cox and Mason being the worst round up to 14.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm being hopeful the reason for no named qb is the new playbook, and a testament to our D. Again hopefull, 2 of our qb were highly recruited but that doesn't mean a thing right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2015)

What does Jacob Eason think of UGA’s QB transfer?

http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/06/03/what-does-jacob-eason-think-of-ugas-qb-transfer/

Gotta love the father and son's attitude!


----------



## nickel back (Jun 4, 2015)

Faton Bauta, is the one I would like to see, I think he brings more to the table for the DAWGS.

I'm not a big fan of the long ball, 5,10 yard passes will move the ball along with the stable of RB's we have.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We have been blessed by QB's for 12 years of the Richt Era. Not to bad... Cox and Mason being the worst round up to 14.



I might say 11.  Joe T wasn't exactly lightin it up.  He's probably one of the only UGA QB's to catch a touchdown pass before he ever threw one...

Depth is a good thing.  I hope the best man wins the job.  All we need is someone to manage the game and not get rattled thus making bonehead decisions.

I am hoping our defense will step up this year and make it easy on the O.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 4, 2015)

Fsu's 3rd string qb is wanting to transfer. That would be great for him and the Dawgs. He would walk into the starting spot.


----------



## riprap (Jun 4, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> What does Jacob Eason think of UGA’s QB transfer?
> 
> http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/06/03/what-does-jacob-eason-think-of-ugas-qb-transfer/
> 
> Gotta love the father and son's attitude!



They could run for congress.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jun 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We have been blessed by QB's for 12 years of the Richt Era. Not to bad... Cox and Mason being the worst round up to 14.


Mason was a lot better qb than you are giving him credit for.  He didn't have the long ball, but was one of the most accurate qbs we've had at UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 4, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> That's what I'm saying! Look at the facts. None of the 3 impressed the coaches enough so far to be named even a front runner. There is no Aaron Murray or David Greene in this bunch. Lambert lost his job as starter at Virginia so he is coming to Georgia to at least add depth but he could possibly win the starting job.
> Eason from all reports has the skills of Matt Stafford with the heart and personality of Aaron Murray. One of the top 2 or 3 QB's in next year's class and considered by many as the top QB talent.



And there's the rub. Ramsey is our deep threat guy. He puts up big yds. stats with long throws. Bauta is more of a work horse. He gets yds. but lot's of throws. Park didn't get enough reps to draw much of a conclusion on him. None of them shows that fifth dimension of a Stafford or Greene yet but it could happen if they are developed. The problem is we need that fifth dimension QB on the first play of this season and every play after that.

Lambert looks like a pretty good QB but I still don't like 10 TD's and 11 INT's. It's backwards at the least. Maybe that's an indication of the O line he played behind or the receivers or both but it's also an indication of bad judgement tosses. If the throw is a marginal one throw the ball away or take the sack. Don't turn the ball over with a bad pass, IMHO.

The other part is Lambert showing up upsets the existing calculus. Maybe he's that good and Ramsey and Bauta sit on the bench. If I'm one of them and that happens and I know Eason is coming I might be the guy that transfers, or maybe both of them transfer and so does Park. "Play me or trade me" comes to mind. Rather than "make a bet" it looks like CMR is "covering his bets" in anticipation of Eason. I'm just not a "wait 'til next year" guy. Adding another "good" QB just in case one of your other "good" QB's takes a hike is not a step up and it might encourage one or more of your good QB's you already have to take that hike.



Barry Duggan said:


> This^. Unfortunately we almost never have a quarterback, tuned up, ready to assume the position.



Everybody knew Mason was a stand in because the others weren't ready. He did a good job and our running game covered for the fact he wasn't a standout but that's the point - on an otherwise good team a good QB gets you a respectable season and in a bowl game. A great QB puts you in the BCS hunt.

I think this year's team will be a big improvement over last year's even without TGII, especially the D. I just don't know if Ramsey, Bauta, Lambert or Park put us in the BCS this year or not.


----------



## riprap (Jun 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And there's the rub. Ramsey is our deep threat guy. He puts up big yds. stats with long throws. Bauta is more of a work horse. He gets yds. but lot's of throws. Park didn't get enough reps to draw much of a conclusion on him. None of them shows that fifth dimension of a Stafford or Greene yet but it could happen if they are developed. The problem is we need that fifth dimension QB on the first play of this season and every play after that.
> 
> Lambert looks like a pretty good QB but I still don't like 10 TD's and 11 INT's. It's backwards at the least. Maybe that's an indication of the O line he played behind or the receivers or both but it's also an indication of bad judgement tosses. If the throw is a marginal one throw the ball away or take the sack. Don't turn the ball over with a bad pass, IMHO.
> 
> ...



We need a good defense, but if the other team puts up 45, we need to put up 46. The rules are just too tough on the D. You have to tackle just right, can't breathe on the QB...final drives just seem to go the O's way. No subs for the D and a big pass interference call always seems to happen. I get tired of hearing when we score 35 that the offense did a good enough job to win.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jun 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Everybody knew Mason was a stand in because the others weren't ready. He did a good job and our running game covered for the fact he wasn't a standout but that's the point - on an otherwise good team a good QB gets you a respectable season and in a bowl game. A great QB puts you in the BCS hunt.


Hutson Mason: 
best single season completion % ever at UGA
best career completion % ever at UGA
Like I said, he didn't have the long ball, but I don't know how you can look at these 2 stats and say "he wasn't a standout".


----------



## elfiii (Jun 4, 2015)

riprap said:


> We need a good defense, but if the other team puts up 45, we need to put up 46. The rules are just too tough on the D. You have to tackle just right, can't breathe on the QB...final drives just seem to go the O's way. No subs for the D and a big pass interference call always seems to happen. I get tired of hearing when we score 35 that the offense did a good enough job to win.



True dat. Instead of "targeting" penalties they need to improve the head gear.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 4, 2015)

AugustaDawg said:


> Hutson Mason:
> best single season completion % ever at UGA
> best career completion % ever at UGA
> Like I said, he didn't have the long ball, but I don't know how you can look at these 2 stats and say "he wasn't a standout".



Because he wasn't. 

He put up some impressive stats and he was a good QB who made very few mistakes but most of his passing stats were made up on short high completion % type passes and he didn't throw as much as Murray, Stafford or Greene. His Sr year he had 2,168 yds passing. By comparison Murray threw for 3,075 yds his last year.

I'm not knocking him at all. I thought he did a great job. He reminds me a lot of Buck Belue, but neither him nor Belue measure up to Stafford, Murray or Greene.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 4, 2015)

Personally I don't think we "have" to have a stud qb just some body consistent to hit 30 yard and under passes about 35-40% of our plays to keep the D honest. I feel we end up passing about 45% this year. I just hope they pick the best guy and the 3 originals don't all jump ship.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 4, 2015)

Dude threw 11 int's against the lowley acc I cant wait to see him for the dawgs hahaha!


----------



## nickel back (Jun 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I think this year's team will be a big improvement over last year's even without TGII, especially the D. I just don't know if Ramsey, Bauta, Lambert or Park put us in the BCS this year or not.




not sure we even make it to the final 4, to be honest I will be happy if we take the SEC this year.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 4, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Personally I don't think we "have" to have a stud qb just some body consistent to hit 30 yard and under passes about 35-40% of our plays to keep the D honest. I feel we end up passing about 45% this year. I just hope they pick the best guy and the 3 originals don't all jump ship.



The difference between a stud QB and a good QB is the difference between the final 4 and just a good bowl game. Agree on the best guy and nobody jumping ship.



nickel back said:


> not sure we even make it to the final 4, to be honest I will be happy if we take the SEC this year.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Me too but I speck as how Bama, UT and Auburn will have something to say about that. Don't get me started on our luck with the 'Ole Ball coach, misery be upon him.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


> not sure we even make it to the final 4, to be honest I will be happy if we take the SEC this year.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Kinda' like saying we are still a year away from being another year away.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 4, 2015)

The game in knoxville will determine the east..im going out there and saying that now. Ill be there also cant wait!!


----------



## nickel back (Jun 4, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Kinda' like saying we are still a year away from being another year away.



well, after thinking on what I just said, if we was to take the SEC, I think we would be in the top 4


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


> well, after thinking on what I just said, if we was to take the SEC, I think we would be in the top 4



Again you guys will not win the sec and will not get in the top 4 haha. I gotta give it to yall some dang optimistic fans I tell ya. Every year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> The game in knoxville will determine the east..im going out there and saying that now. Ill be there also cant wait!!





toyota4x4h said:


> Again you guys will not win the sec and will not get in the top 4 haha. I gotta give it to yall some dang optimistic fans I tell ya. Every year



Finally makes it to a bowl game and the cocky talk starts... 

Chime in when the Vols actually do something...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 4, 2015)

Im just saying! Yall cant really honestly believe a playoff spot is in yalls books..yall dont even have an experienced qb! I dont care how good your rb is he cant do it all. 10RC has the most experienced qb coming back. I think we will be good..I also think you think that way too and are scared. Its ok


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 4, 2015)

Tennessee will be pretty good this year.  They aint no UGA, but they will be decent.  Mostly due to all the Georgia boys on the roster.  I still think they will be #2 in the East.  

It's hard to rule UGA out of the SEC race any year...so I wouldn't be too fast to say we won't win the SEC.  If we win the SEC, I wouldn't be so quick to say we won't make the playoffs.  Still got a long way to go, but we undefeated so far.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im just saying! Yall cant really honestly believe a playoff spot is in yalls books..yall dont even have an experienced qb! I dont care how good your rb is he cant do it all. 10RC has the most experienced qb coming back. I think we will be good..I also think you think that way too and are scared. Its ok



Half the teams in the playoff last year didn't have an experienced QB. But facts are pesky little things aren't they?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Half the teams in the playoff last year didn't have an experienced QB. But facts are pesky little things aren't they?



There you go, trying to confuse reality with facts. 
But then again, they didn't go to Virginia looking for one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 4, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im just saying! Yall cant really honestly believe a playoff spot is in yalls books..yall dont even have an experienced qb! I dont care how good your rb is he cant do it all. 10RC has the most experienced qb coming back. I think we will be good..I also think you think that way too and are scared. Its ok



10RC is a joke and so is Butch Jones. Your QB will spend his game against Bama on his rear end, or hurrying and throwing INTs because the Bama front seven will destroy your oline. It will be another epic beatdown.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2015)

Is somebody needing a qb?

One more question, anyone in the sec east hooking up with Indiana this year?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 4, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Kinda' like saying we are still a year away from being another year away.



And this year's season hasn't even started yet.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 4, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Is somebody needing a qb?
> 
> One more question, anyone in the sec east hooking up with Indiana this year?



Nope. Just Virginia Tech.


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 4, 2015)

I really think this has become a bigger deal than it should be.  Georgia just had the opportunity to strengthen their depth chart and add a decent QB and they did. Why carry 83 scholarship players when you can add a starting QB from another school?  It does not necessarily mean that all the other QB's are terrible in my opinion, just nice to have another good option.  I think if a RB transferred from any major d1 program, we would be interested in adding them as well, even with Chubb and Michell, etc.., more depth never hurt.  The bottom line is that we are better today than we were last week, just from a depth standpoint.  As if was, if one of our QB's does transfer, we would be left with 2 on the roster, that means you are one injury away from having no back-up, not good.  Whoever the eventual QB is, I personally think the drop off from last year will be minimal if  any.  Should be a fun year, lots of teams with lots of questions, and then there's ohio st who appears to have the answers.  Go dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jun 4, 2015)

I hope one of the guys we have now steps up and gets the job done. Alabama makes it to the final 4 with a first year starter and Ohio State wins it all starting 3 qb's. Who is to say Eason won't be like any of the other high school record setting qb's we get? Our offense demands a game managing qb. It would be nice to have someone who could rely on their legs a bit more.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 5, 2015)

All things said, I think we will be alright.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 5, 2015)

Word out of Athens is that Brice thinks he has it knocked and he isn't working very hard.  I like the idea of bringing in competition to knock the smile off of his face.

As we saw last year, the long threat is needed in the SEC due to the speed of SEC defenses.  Got to stretch them to be able to run effectively.  Chubb is not as elusive as Gurley.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 5, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> I really think this has become a bigger deal than it should be.  Georgia just had the opportunity to strengthen their depth chart and add a decent QB and they did. Why carry 83 scholarship players when you can add a starting QB from another school?  It does not necessarily mean that all the other QB's are terrible in my opinion, just nice to have another good option.  I think if a RB transferred from any major d1 program, we would be interested in adding them as well, even with Chubb and Michell, etc.., more depth never hurt.  The bottom line is that we are better today than we were last week, just from a depth standpoint.  As if was, if one of our QB's does transfer, we would be left with 2 on the roster, that means you are one injury away from having no back-up, not good.  Whoever the eventual QB is, I personally think the drop off from last year will be minimal if  any.  Should be a fun year, lots of teams with lots of questions, and then there's ohio st who appears to have the answers.  Go dawgs



Hit the nail on the head. The most deserving QB will start. If it turns out to be Lambert then great bu this move is all about depth. One injury or transfer and we would have been left with two scholarship QBs which is at least two too few.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 10RC is a joke and so is Butch Jones. Your QB will spend his game against Bama on his rear end, or hurrying and throwing INTs because the Bama front seven will destroy your oline. It will be another epic beatdown.



NO NO NO! Put Dobbs in full game against yall last year and its a L for the bama boys!


----------



## nickel back (Jun 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Again you guys will not win the sec and will not get in the top 4 haha. I gotta give it to yall some dang optimistic fans I tell ya. Every year



and why should we not be every year





toyota4x4h said:


> The game in knoxville will determine the east..im going out there and saying that now. Ill be there also cant wait!!



you sound pretty optimistic


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2015)

nickel back said:


> and why should we not be every year



Because of the previous year's results.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 5, 2015)

nickel back said:


> and why should we not be every year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yeah..the mighty mighty dawgs have squeeked by us the last two years by a total of 6 points. And 10rc was basically playing all freshman. Dont look good for yall coming up


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Because of the previous year's results.



Ohhh the yearly NAT CHAMP/PLAYOFFS to HOPE WE MAKE A DECENT BOWL to WIN THIS AND WE ARE IN PLAYOFFS WED WIN IT ALL NO DOUBT!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> All things said, I think we will be alright.



Probably so but I would like to have had the QB position figured out after the G Day game. Maybe CMR does but he isn't talking yet.


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ohhh the yearly NAT CHAMP/PLAYOFFS to HOPE WE MAKE A DECENT BOWL to WIN THIS AND WE ARE IN PLAYOFFS WED WIN IT ALL NO DOUBT!!



Man, you have all your lines baited and out, you catching any?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well yeah..the mighty mighty dawgs have squeeked by us the last two years by a total of 6 points. And 10rc was basically playing all freshman. Dont look good for yall coming up



1 point or 40... Still a loser.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 10RC is a joke and so is Butch Jones. Your QB will spend his game against Bama on his rear end, or hurrying and throwing INTs because the Bama front seven will destroy your oline. It will be another epic beatdown.



Can't wait to see it happen!

Roll Tide and Go Dawgs against the Septic Tank of the south... Knoxville!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can't wait to see it happen!
> 
> Roll Tide and Go Dawgs against the Septic Tank of the south... Knoxville!



This^^^^^^^.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2015)

I bet the horn on toyota's truck plays Rocky Top.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

How do you play all freshmen two years in a row?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How do you play all freshmen two years in a row?



There is no such thing as sophmores at UT. You can only expext so much education out of the volunteer state.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How do you play all freshmen two years in a row?



What, you haven't heard? 10RC have been playing only freshmen since Dooley was there lol.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Wish Georgia could get some freshmen, they all must go to Knoxville.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Man, you have all your lines baited and out, you catching any?




Vol fans stick to bottom feeders... Their IQ's don't allow them to make multiple casts in a row...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vol fans stick to bottom feeders... Their IQ's don't allow them to make multiple casts in a row...



i hate bill dance too.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i hate bill dance too.



Bill Dance is actually one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet. He just has a ugly hat on his head. You'd think with all the bad luck he's had wearing it he woulda changed it by now.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bill Dance is actually one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet. He just has a ugly hat on his head. You'd think with all the bad luck he's had wearing it he woulda changed it by now.....



he sure falls down alot. must be that nasty orange cap for sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i hate bill dance too.




Nice AVATAR!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice AVATAR!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice AVATAR!!



: well done 6!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 6, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bill Dance is actually one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet. He just has a ugly hat on his head. You'd think with all the bad luck he's had wearing it he woulda changed it by now.....



I died when Bill threw that anchor out that had no rope attached to it. A friend of mine did the exact same thing once. It was a brand new anchor, too. Joker threw it out and had the nerve to look at me and say "You're bad luck! Every time I do something with you, something bad happens." I said "maybe so, but who's the dummy that just threw a brand new anchor in the ocean without a rope tied to it?" What a clutz!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2015)

Bill Dance wears a 10RC hat which makes him an idiot. To see some of you act like it's ok because it's him is just plain silly. Remember this is 10RC boys!!!! Pfft!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 7, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I died when Bill threw that anchor out that had no rope attached to it. A friend of mine did the exact same thing once. It was a brand new anchor, too. Joker threw it out and had the nerve to look at me and say "You're bad luck!





I didn't know you had friends from Alabama.



Sounds like 6.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I didn't know you had friends from Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like 6.



sounds like my cousin Billy from Wetumpka Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bill Dance wears a 10RC hat which makes him an idiot. To see some of you act like it's ok because it's him is just plain silly. Remember this is 10RC boys!!!! Pfft!!!!



I quit Bass fishing on account of it.


----------



## riprap (Jun 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I quit Bass fishing on account of it.



I have seen him catfishing too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> sounds like my cousin Billy from Wetumpka Alabama.



Billy done lost the anchor.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2015)

riprap said:


> I have seen him catfishing too.



Oh Lord Charlie will have a chicken liver fit now.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Oh Lord Charlie will have a chicken liver fit now.......



Rip wont let me bring Chicken liver on his boat.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2015)

Rip won't bring his boat up to Nickajack so he can take me fishing either.........


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2015)

Rip was fishing up there a couple weeks ago John he didn't call you?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Rip was fishing up there a couple weeks ago John he didn't call you?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Rip was fishing up there a couple weeks ago John he didn't call you?



Nope not the first time!!!!!!! Not my little feelings are hurt.......


----------



## riprap (Jun 7, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Rip won't bring his boat up to Nickajack so he can take me fishing either.........



I got my Alabama license and ready...never been to Nickajack. Don't know what Browns talking about. He hunts in Glascock county so...


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2015)

riprap said:


> I got my Alabama license and ready...never been to Nickajack. Don't know what Browns talking about. He hunts in Glascock county so...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2015)

riprap said:


> I got my Alabama license and ready...never been to Nickajack. Don't know what Browns talking about. He hunts in Glascock county so...



I sure would like to Fish in Guntersville Rip. Hear they got some nice Catfish over there.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I sure would like to Fish in Guntersville Rip. Hear they got some nice Catfish over there.



I would like to Bass fish Guntersville too.......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

Just getting back in from out of town work...leave Bill Dance outta this!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just getting back in from out of town work...leave Bill Dance outta this!!



Hope you saved all of us some fries.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

I eat all the fries I cook and burgers I flip


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I eat all the fries I cook and burgers I flip



Proll drank up the milkshake too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2015)

Im not a milkshake drinker. Dont much like icecream.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Jacob Park left the team today.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2015)

I wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 9, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Jacob Park left the team today.



Good thing they brought in Lambert........


----------

